# CPC seeking coding/billing position -KY will consider other locations



## jmbranham3 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Jeanie Marie Branham, RMC, CPC
P.O. Box 454 Prestonsburg, Kentucky 41653 
*jmbranham3@yahoo.com

*Objective*
To obtain employment in a medical office setting as medical office assistant, coding or billing staff.  

*Education*
Morehead State University  Morehead, Kentucky 1997 - 2009
Bachelor of University Studies  	

Prestonsburg High School  Prestonsburg, Kentucky 1994 - 1997
Diploma									

*Relevant Experience* 
Mountain Comprehensive Care Center   Prestonsburg, Kentucky
2007 - Present    Support Staff
Collect & deposit co-pays and miscellaneous payments
Appointment scheduling and patient registration 
Billing, data entry and patient Rx assistance forms
Medical records management and ROI execution
Manage petty cash accounts 	     

Highlands Cancer Center  Prestonsburg, Kentucky
2006 - 2007   Receptionist
Collected co-pays and miscellaneous payments
Appointment scheduling
Obtained prior authorizations for chemotherapy and diagnostic testing
Medical records management and ROI execution

Jurich Family Clinic  Prestonsburg, Kentucky 
2005 - 2006  Office Clerk   					
Inpatient Billing CPT & ICD coding
Appointment scheduling and referrals
Obtained prior authorizations for diagnostic testing
Medical records management and ROI execution

*Other Experience* 
Food City #457, KVAT Food Stores   Prestonsburg, Kentucky  2002 - 2005 
_Head Cashier_ 
Office Management and scheduling
Daily, weekly and monthly accounting reports
Supervision of up to 60 employees 
_Front End Manager_
Supervision of up to 12 employees
Daily and weekly accounting reports
Customer Service Representative
_Cashier_
Customer service skills applied
Cash handling

*Certifications* 
Certified Professional Coder     
Exp. 8/2011  American Academy of Professional Coders  Salt Lake City, Utah

Registered Medical Coder         
Exp. 8/2011  Assoc. of Registered Health Care Professionals   Roswell, Georgia

*References Available Upon Request*


----------

